# Bell or light (on the rod) or both for night fishing...



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

All the ones I've got seem to fall off somehow... is there one you like that you'd recommend? My rods are dark (black, blue etc.) and I guess I can put some white tape on them to see it better... anyways, TIA for y'all's suggestions .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> All the ones I've got seem to fall off somehow... is there one you like that you'd recommend? My rods are dark (black, blue etc.) and I guess I can put some white tape on them to see it better... anyways, TIA for y'all's suggestions .


It is your choice. You can buy fluorescent/reflective paint or tape and wrap/paint sections from the tip down or you can use glow sticks. Usually the reflective stuff works great especially if you have a headlamp. If you are in the black of night and need a light as your poles are far away you can use small glow sticks. I haven't developed a great system _yet_ but currently I am using small electrical ties to tighten down on the opposite side of the line. Workd great for me.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bell Not*

You never can hear one on the beach with the wind and waves most use either a glo stick or light of somekind ... I got some lighted ones with alarm ... but haven't tried them yet ... can brom BPS


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I wrapped automotive reflective tape around my rod tips that show up from my Coleman lanterns. Depending on your application, there are some catfish rods that have glowing tips for night fishing.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I attach glow sticks to my fishing rods with a little scotch tape. Been working pretty good so far. 

Just don't tape your fishing line to the rod, like I did one time. That doesn't work so good. :redface:


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Old Red Eye*

These lights are bright, can get in different colors, and can be secured to your rod easily with electrical tape, also you can cast your rod while the light is still on the rod.
Downside to these is that before and after each cast make sure the line has not wrapped up on the light, which you will have to do with any type of attachment to your rod ect.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

thx for the suggestions fellas, I will go the light or tape route and drop the bells.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Depends on where you're fishing. If on a crowded pier, bells can be annoying to everyone around you. Don't use them.

Someplace like SPSP, I use both mini cow-bells and glowsticks. I wrap the end of my rod with electrical tape to protect it... clip on the bell... then tightly tape it to the rod in a figure eight. As far as the glow sticks, I use mini wire ties tightening the stick into the electrical tape. 

As far as the ocean? As was mentioned, bells are pretty much a waste of time if there's any wind or surf. Conventionals... set your clicker, spinners... you better not nap.  
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I have both. Places like PLO or IRI, bells work. Places like AI, not a chance. At night, lights work really well. Day time, you might need some reflective or hi-vis tape.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I bought a 100 pack of 1.5" glowsticks on Ebay. They came in 5 different colors, but only the yellow and green seem to be bright enough for fishing. So, I really only got 40 useable sticks. Still, the price was way cheaper than buying the glowsticks in a tackle shop. And, my kids love playing with the ones I don't use!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fishbait said:


> I bought a 100 pack of 1.5" glowsticks on Ebay. They came in 5 different colors, but only the yellow and green seem to be bright enough for fishing. So, I really only got 40 useable sticks. Still, the price was way cheaper than buying the glowsticks in a tackle shop. And, my kids love playing with the ones I don't use!


How do you attach them to your rod?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use that stretchy black electrical tape and I only tape the end closest to the reel.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fishbait said:


> I use that stretchy black electrical tape and I only tape the end closest to the reel.


Hmm... so no issues of it falling off when casting etc.? TIA.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Never had it come off before. The glow stick is small and lightweight. It doesn't take much to keep it on there. I also tape it close to the tip. The only risk may be getting your line tangled on it and trying to cast without noticing it. I always give a little tug with my finger on the line right before I cast to make sure that there is no resistance (i.e., tangle). On the retrieve, it never seems to be an issue.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I use the reflective tape. I tried the bells but after an hour cut the things off or gave them away.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Rod Tip Lights..*

Hey GC.. great info from all... main thing when using lights as has been stated, be sure to check your line prior to casting because sometimes the line will rap over any attachment that you have on or near your tip.. 

I had used a red indicator light but that was marketed as Strike Indicator... never could find any additional info on the co, and they broke pretty easily and the line would get rapped on the bottom attachement that held the light in place. 

Now, I've switched to the Galaxy Rod Tip (similar to Old Red Eye but better). Attach to the end of your rod w/ any type of electrical tape or stronger.. various colors but I prefer blue... 

Google it and you can find where to purchase.. the cheapest I've seen is around $6.00 per package and they come w/ two lights and spare batteries.. got mine in Hatteras for double what I've seen posted... darn rip off artists...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Personally, I hate them bells and have no desire for them lights either. The bells are annoying especially at night where you just want to hear the sound of the crashing waves. The lights just complicates things. I use bright colored tapes on my poles and can see them pretty good with the lanterns nearby. Just my preference!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

TunaFish said:


> Personally, I hate them bells and have no desire for them lights either. The bells are annoying especially at night where you just want to hear the sound of the crashing waves. The lights just complicates things. I use bright colored tapes on my poles and can see them pretty good with the lanterns nearby. Just my preference!!


you don't need no stinkin tape or light... 

just use the force...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> you don't need no stinkin tape or light...
> 
> just use the force...


LOL


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I wrap my rod tips with white vinyl strips. Usually down to the 3rd or 4th guide. The vinyl is super thin and flexes. It's the same type used to cover model airplanes so it stands up to the water and heat very well. At night on a pier, it's highly visible with the pier lights. On a dark beach, I have a lantern but I sometimes shield the light from the water so a small glow stick is required. You can get 1.5-2" glow sticks online but the best I've used are the ones in the green pouch at Sports Authority and other fishing places. Sometime they're on sale for like $1 each but worth it since 1 can last you through the night. The ones I've purchased online dies out in 2 hours regardless of the color. 

I'd avoid bells if possible. I just hate it when you're fishing at PLO and someone hooks up bells then decides to go in their car to sleep while you're stuck listening to their slack lines setting off the bells.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Espresso said:


> You can get 1.5-2" glow sticks online but the best I've used are the ones in the green pouch at Sports Authority and other fishing places. Sometime they're on sale for like $1 each but worth it since 1 can last you through the night. The ones I've purchased online dies out in 2 hours regardless of the color.


I get my glow lights in bulk at CatfishConnection.com and they last as long as they claim too. They are about 50 cents each. I bought the 3" size (too big but still work well)

Never pay brick and mortar store prices unless you have to.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

3m reflective tape. needs vert low light to reflect.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Where do you get the 3M reflective tape?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I used 8" necklace glowsticks on my rods for night fishing. You can buy the glowsticks at the dollar store 5 for a dollar or order online in bulk (find someone to split with). 

I use the connecting ends that come with the necklaces as connectors on my rod. I just tape two of the connecters (with electrical tape) on the tip of my rod and then just insert the glow sticks as needed. 

You can keep the connectors taped to your rod at all times so you don't have to worry about taping on the beach and you never really have to replace the connectors, just some fresh tape every couple of months. 

Yellow and Green are the only colors worth putting on your rods. the rest are worthless in my opinion.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Berkley is making rods that have a LED built into them wiht a battery in butt, fiber optic up the tip,,,, the whole rod glows in the dark,,,, Saw some in a bait house down in Flager Beach back in April,,,,, I like the idea,,, but I like a big cow bell so I can rest my eyes between hits on the Crown!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I personally like bells for the piers. The glow sticks, I just steal from Fishbait so they are never an issue.

But remember, take off the bells when casting . . . and if it's windy, take em' off, no point in pissin' off the guy next to you so you can take a nap and still fish. Oh, and it's not fun when everyone has the same type of bell, evertime there is a hit, 4 people wake up scrambling for their rods and the 3 without hits try to play it off like they wanted to get up and re-bait anyway  hehehehe funny sight to see.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I use both*

I have the kind that "clamp" to the rod.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*glow sticks*

Illuminationz.com... answer to all the problems


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Berkley glow stick*

is fiberglass .... not graphite


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*bells or lights ?*

I always only used my drag loose on spinners & conventional is sweet with a good clicker .good luck.............. banana


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Glow sticks.

Loose drag and clicker are also a must, but if you're 50 yards away you wont hear them with a slight breeze in the air.


----------



## bob13bob (Sep 2, 2013)

fishing bell + light $.65/each. good reviews. gonna order some.
http://www.amazon.com/Fishing-Tackl...d=1378142900&sr=8-4&keywords=fishing+rod+bell


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

I tried the clip on glow sticks but found they were too small for my 12' Ugly Stick plus they were being sold for $2-3 per pair which adds up quick. Now we just buy a bunch of bracelet glow sticks at the dollar store (like 15 per package) and ziptie or tape them on, any kind of tape will do. easy and cheap to replace and the longer length makes it easier to see in dark conditions. best color I've found to use is green.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Look at the video and look at the rods in the holders, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abS4oxXE_qQ


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

dollar tree bracelet glow sticks and electrical tape. I had some nice LED tips but they just didn't survive long enough to justify the cost.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Glow stick or reflective tape, if I'm fishing with small stuff at night I'm usually holding it. All my other rigs have clickers. Glow sticks get clipped on with a clothespin on big rods, piece of pool noodle on the pier. Nothin like watching it shoot off into the surf with that slooooooow roll.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

If the fish you are catching hit and run off line, you can take the little bitty glow sticks and wind them a few turns on the spool after you have cast. When you get a hit, it's like a rocket firing up. 

That is not my original idea, but it does work.
Bill:fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I can hear mt 9/0 just fine


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

There are clip on glow sticks that will fit all rods, even the ulua rods we use here in Hawaii. We use these in conjunction with large stainless bells and reflector tape. You will see and hear all strikes. Plus your drag or clicker.


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kwaj-tom said:


> Look at the video and look at the rods in the holders, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abS4oxXE_qQ


Those are some BIG bells!!! Looks like they could have given birth to my little bells that I use. Hell, might snap a rod if I clip that one of those on the end.


----------



## abloke (Oct 12, 2010)

Here in southern Australia the old white paint on the last two feet (or so) of the rod tip is a favourite, some use the light sticks.I used to use Coleman lanterns etc but the cost of kerosene is crazy these days! Now I use LED lights the last couple of years...a bit heavier ie battery but you don't have to deal with flimsy (and costly) mantles.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

GhostCrab said:


> Hmm... so no issues of it falling off when casting etc.? TIA.[/QUOTE
> 
> I've used those for years with no problems. Use hot melt gale to attach them. Also dollar store glow bracelets taped on will work]


----------



## Loruna (Sep 9, 2013)

I usually just attach the glow stick via that little clip on at the top to the line and not the rod that way when you get a bite and the fish runs you can see the glow rod zipping out to the surf.


----------



## jorje (Mar 27, 2013)

I have used these for the past year and half without changing the batteries and i fish almost weekly.


----------



## jorje (Mar 27, 2013)

jorje said:


> I have used these for the past year and half without changing the batteries and i fish almost weekly.
> View attachment 10424


mount on daiwa emcast surf and penn longrange inxs2 rods


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a bunch of the bells with teh light. They are great. I turn the light off during hte day and it allows me to socialize a llittle more because the bell will still go off. At night time I don't even need a torch...only when baiting. I got mine from China - LOL. Must have bought at least 100 of them. I planned on selling them, but it seems that I'm always giving them to people.

Oh...I also have the Wally World "Kettle" looking bell. I use it on my big surf rods...makes different noise than the rabbit ear type bell with the light. They're adjustable by rotating the light which allows it to fasten on the rod tip...however, if the rod is too skinny, it does move around. I learned to mount it on the top eye and not set the hook like I'm back in PA wackin' carp.


----------

